# File patching utility (for errata, updates, etc)



## Slander (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey all,

I originally posted this in the "Elements of Magic Comments" thread, since you have other outstanding products, I thought this may be useful to the company as a whole on it's own.

http://www.hanmen.com/patchwise/pwfre.htm

It's free software (even for commercial use) that allows you to create an executable update application for a given file (e.g. PDFs).  It's very easy to use (select the original file, select the new modified version, badda-bing badda-boom, executable updater created).  It automatically checks to ensure the correct version of the file exists before updating and it has an auto-backup feature.  Very nice, very useful, very free 

Thanks for the great products, guys ... hope this is useful.


Slander


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 31, 2002)

I know absolutely nothing about this software, or about making PDF patches in general. That disclaimer said, I also wanted to mention that Slander pointed out in his original posting about this that this program apparently only works for Windows platforms. Mac users would be left out in the cold.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 1, 2003)

I'll make sure Morrus and RW see this.  I just write stuff, myself.


----------

